# Need help...valuation of J.C. Higgin



## Dwn2sk8 (Jun 8, 2018)

Hi all,
I’m not real familiar with J.C. Higgins other than they were made for Sears. I’m hoping someone can give me some info and let me know what they think it’s worth. Local guy selling it, isn’t sure if paint is original or not. Just want to see if it’s worth my time.
Thanks in advance!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 8, 2018)

Repaint. Thinking late 50's? Serial number may help on this model.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 8, 2018)

Is that a 24"? Regardless it would need to be really cheap. V/r Shawn


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 16, 2018)

CBC Ross built, pretty rare, but not particularly valuable.


----------

